# How much does it cost to ship a horse?



## NikkiB

American Equine Services - The Horse Movers - Horse Transportation Services
-try this site


----------



## CheyAut

Varies amongst the haulers. Expect $0.50 to $1.50 per loaded mile (meaning, one way). I recomend Hauled Wright, www.hauledright.com who are great, highly recomended by many people, and at the low end of price 

Haulers with the fancy Air Ride trailers charge more of course.


----------



## White Foot

Thanks for the help everyone, I've never had to do this before!


----------



## Joshie

You can get a free online quote. We got a quote from these people to haul from KY to IL for $290. They're located in eastern IL so may be convenient to where you're looking.

Minard Family Horse Transport


----------



## White Foot

Thanks!


----------



## StormyBlues

Sallee horse transportation is the ONLY company we will use to transport our expensive racing TBs from track to track.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

I got a quote for $850 from Missouri to California. I'm not using the service, though.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil

A rough guess would be $800-$900 for that distance.

There is a website - uShip - that you can get quotes from and book shipments. Works like eBay... you put in the details and various shippers bid on the job. You can accept a bid, but are not obligated to choose a particular one (or any of them). I just booked a shipment using the site and it worked out pretty well.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl

I've used uShip too, I paid $250 to get my gelding from NY to TN. It was with a reputable race horse stable they had an open stall to fill so I got it at a cheaper rate. He got here in perfect condition.


----------



## 7Ponies

I shipped my horse from Pennsylvania to South Carolina. It was around $1200 I believe. With BrookLedge Horse transport, a big semi-rig, and my horse had a box stall in the back of the rig.

I also used them to ship two horses from Ohio to PA, can't remember what I paid then, but it was reasonable.


----------

